# MAJESTIX CAR CLUB PICNIC



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

AW HELL, IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Will be there.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE THERE.


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

Have the date on the ULA calendar :thumbsup:


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Mar 8 2006, 07:35 PM~5004994
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## prissy1977 (Mar 8, 2006)

:biggrin: ALREADY DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE THERE :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 9 2006, 11:26 AM~5009668
> *DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE THERE.
> *


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

:cheesy: 
Techniques be there for sure ! !


----------



## viejitos49 (Mar 3, 2005)

Hey thats my sister-in-law, no really. We'll be around.
Viejitos Oklahoma


----------



## viejitos49 (Mar 3, 2005)

Remember these Sal?


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos49_@Mar 10 2006, 08:55 AM~5017713
> *Hey thats my sister-in-law, no really. We'll be around.
> Viejitos Oklahoma
> *



i know where those pics were taken. :biggrin: hell yea i remember. look u can see max in the bumper.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

on your bumper


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by viejitos49_@Mar 10 2006, 09:55 AM~5017713
> *Hey thats my sister-in-law, no really. We'll be around.
> Viejitos Oklahoma
> *


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

*ITS RIGHT AROUND THE CORNER............MEMORIAL DAY*


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

to da top!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

Austin Show (pre-1963 only)

BOMBS - BOMBS - BOMBS 

---> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...st=0&p=5061270&


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

look forward to this year's picnic

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROSCO (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## ROSCO (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

:uh:  :thumbsup: 
*GOODTIMEZ*


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Mar 20 2006, 05:56 PM~5087802
> *GOODTIMEZ
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*MAJESTIX* PICNIC

WE WOULDN'T MISS IT. AND MANDO, THANKS FOR YOUR HELP.


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

Will be there for sure best picnic of the year :thumbsup:


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos49_@Mar 10 2006, 08:55 AM~5017713
> *Hey thats my sister-in-law, no really. We'll be around.
> Viejitos Oklahoma
> *


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 20 2006, 05:37 PM~5088248
> *MAJESTIX PICNIC
> 
> WE WOULDN'T MISS IT. AND MANDO, THANKS FOR YOUR HELP.
> *


Orale carnales!!! For sure I will be eating good that day! :biggrin: 

And yes, Thanks Mando...A True Lowrider at it's Finest!!!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS will be there for sure!!!!!  

[attachmentid=511932]


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

You know we will be there.......


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 21 2006, 03:11 PM~5094355
> *You know we will be there.......
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

I got to see if I can find the shirt that I got a the first picnic. Damn that was 3 years ago time flies. And thanks for the help Mando that is truly what it is all about!


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

LET'S ALL JUST HOPE FOR GOOD WEATHER, EVERY YEAR WE GET RAIN - BUT IT'S NEVER BEEN SO BAD THAT WE HAD TO CANCEL.

WE ARE WORKING WITH THE CITY TO GIVE US A RAIN DATE JUST IN CASE.

THAN*X*....


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Mar 22 2006, 07:35 AM~5098006
> *LET'S ALL JUST HOPE FOR GOOD WEATHER, EVERY YEAR WE GET RAIN - BUT IT'S NEVER BEEN SO BAD THAT WE HAD TO CANCEL.
> 
> WE ARE WORKING WITH THE CITY TO GIVE US A RAIN DATE JUST IN CASE.
> ...


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

:wave: 

RAIN DATE 6/4/06


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Mar 25 2006, 08:24 AM~5116943
> *:wave:
> 
> RAIN DATE 6/4/06
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

:biggrin: CANT WAIT ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## D_Boy (Apr 2, 2006)

What's up gente, just thought i'd drop in. My carnal and I will be there.


----------



## Incognito (Sep 6, 2005)

WE CAN'T MISS IT MANDO, BAD ASS PICNIC....


----------



## Incognito (Sep 6, 2005)

IN DA CASA.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## 214-CADDY (Jan 5, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 214-CADDY (Jan 5, 2004)

TTT




:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

x2


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 27 2006, 11:11 AM~5324933
> * x2
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Apr 27 2006, 01:57 PM~5325934
> *
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

Michael said they are (at least he is) going...........



_SOMEBODY_ talked him into it at the last HLC meeting.......




A certain _D.J._ saying how tight it is.........




I guess we'll be there too!


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG TEX (Jun 30, 2004)

READY FOR ANOTHER ONE! :biggrin:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

Here is a list of Hotels that are near Norbuck Park they are less than 5 miles from the park. 
Online is probably the best deal$....

**************************************************

Holiday Inn Select Dallas-Central Expy 
10650 N Central Expy
Dallas, TX
Phone: 214-373-6000
Price: $65.0 - $125

**************************************************

Courtyard by Marriott Dallas Central Exp
10325 N Central Expwy
Dallas, TX
Phone: 214-739-2500
Price: $129.0 - $275

**************************************************

La Quinta Inn-Stes Dallas North Central
10001 N Central Expy
Dallas, TX
Phone: 214-361-8200
Price: $55.0 - $95


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROSCO_@May 3 2006, 09:09 AM~5361682
> *
> 
> 
> ...


23 DAYS.


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

22 DAYS


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE THERE N FULL FORCE :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## D-Town Bombs C.C. (May 9, 2006)

D-Town Bombs will be there for sure.


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Town Bombs C.C._@May 9 2006, 11:19 AM~5396827
> *D-Town Bombs will be there for sure.
> *


its about time you get on here homie :biggrin:


----------



## D-Town Bombs C.C. (May 9, 2006)

LOL


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## majestix65 (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROSCO_@Mar 19 2006, 11:44 AM~5079512
> *
> 
> 
> ...


18 days!


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

Coming from North:
Take I-75 South exit N.W. Highway then go East 3 miles, park is on the S.E. Corner of N.W. Hwy & Buckner Blvd. (Norbuck Park accross from Flagpole Hill Park)

Coming from South:
Take I-75 North exit N.W. Highway then go East 3 miles, park is on the S.E. Corner of N.W. Hwy & Buckner Blvd. (Norbuck Park accross from Flagpole Hill Park)

Dallas, Texas


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

Here is a list of Hotels that are near Norbuck Park they are less than 5 miles from the park. 
Online is probably the best deal$....

**************************************************

Holiday Inn Select Dallas-Central Expy 
10650 N Central Expy
Dallas, TX
Phone: 214-373-6000
Price: $65.0 - $125

**************************************************

Courtyard by Marriott Dallas Central Exp
10325 N Central Expwy
Dallas, TX
Phone: 214-739-2500
Price: $129.0 - $275

**************************************************

La Quinta Inn-Stes Dallas North Central
10001 N Central Expy
Dallas, TX
Phone: 214-361-8200
Price: $55.0 - $95


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

17 DAYS :thumbsup:


----------



## PIQUE86 (Oct 22, 2005)

is the picnic open 4 solo riderz 2?


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PIQUE86_@May 11 2006, 11:27 AM~5409581
> *is the picnic open 4 solo riderz 2?
> *


ALL CAR CLUBS & INDIVIDUAL RIDERS WELCOME


----------



## BIG TEX (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@May 10 2006, 07:18 AM~5401417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*13 DAYS*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

Attention all hoppers, we will be awarding trophies for 1st Place Street Single Pump & 1st Street Double Pump. (Street: drive-in to hop area)

No Ruler Sticks will be used for these competitions!

Pull uP Nose to Nose!

Crowd will determine the winner!

Everyone is welcome to hop car clubs, individual riders & shops.

(shops this is your opportunity to represent)

Note: more details next week


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@May 16 2006, 08:09 AM~5437124
> *Attention all hoppers, we will be awarding trophies for 1st Place Street Single Pump & 1st Street Double Pump. (Street: drive-in to hop area)
> 
> No Ruler Sticks will be used for these competitions!
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

we will be there


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@May 16 2006, 09:09 AM~5437124
> *Attention all hoppers, we will be awarding trophies for 1st Place Street Single Pump & 1st Street Double Pump. (Street: drive-in to hop area)
> 
> No Ruler Sticks will be used for these competitions!
> ...


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@May 16 2006, 09:09 AM~5437124
> *Attention all hoppers, we will be awarding trophies for 1st Place Street Single Pump & 1st Street Double Pump. (Street: drive-in to hop area)
> 
> No Ruler Sticks will be used for these competitions!
> ...


IT'S RIGHT AROUND THE CORNER. uffin:


----------



## 214-CADDY (Jan 5, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## ramon0517 (May 13, 2005)

cant wait for this picnic -


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@May 16 2006, 07:09 AM~5437124
> *Attention all hoppers, we will be awarding trophies for 1st Place Street Single Pump & 1st Street Double Pump. (Street: drive-in to hop area)
> 
> No Ruler Sticks will be used for these competitions!
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

I cant wait I m for sure going to be there


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

*10 DAZE uffin: *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Baller 82cutty_@May 18 2006, 07:54 PM~5453913
> *I cant wait I m for sure going to be there
> *


see you there bro.


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 19 2006, 08:07 AM~5456640
> *see you there bro.
> *


Orale pues bro I will be posted there :biggrin:


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@May 10 2006, 08:18 AM~5401417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: ayi nos vemos


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

right around the corner yall ready for a rematch in volley ball :biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@May 22 2006, 08:19 AM~5472278
> *right around the corner yall ready for a rematch in volley ball :biggrin:
> *



DANNY LET ROY KNOW, THAT IM TAKING THE BONES,BUT I AIN'T PLAYING HIS CHEATING ASS NOMORE ! :biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> DANNY LET ROY KNOW, THAT IM TAKING THE BONES,BUT I AIN'T PLAYING HIS CHEATING ASS NOMORE ! :biggrin:
> [/quote
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

I'll be there again this year too.


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*Magazine coverage by:*


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@May 22 2006, 11:21 AM~5472705
> *DANNY LET ROY KNOW, THAT IM TAKING THE BONES,BUT I AIN'T PLAYING HIS CHEATING ASS NOMORE !  :biggrin:
> *


*I didnt think you wanna get whoooopppped anymore but im ready * :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@May 23 2006, 02:50 PM~5481902
> *I didnt think you wanna get whoooopppped anymore but im ready  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## majestix66 (Jun 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@May 23 2006, 08:59 AM~5479937
> *Magazine coverage by:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

We'll see you there!


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 24 2006, 05:30 AM~5485698
> *We'll see you there!
> 
> 
> ...


THANX! 

:thumbsup:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

*Here's a few reminders for Sunday:

Move-In: 9:00am - 12:00noon (ramps for curve will be provided)

Hop Contest: 3:00pm

No Glass Containers Please!!!

Security: Dallas Police Department

Please keep your picnic area clean

Picnic ends at 5:00pm

If you have questions please post....*


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

Out of town riders.....
Here is a list of Hotels that are near Norbuck Park they are less than 5 miles from the park. 
Online is probably the best deal$....

**************************************************

Holiday Inn Select Dallas-Central Expy 
10650 N Central Expy
Dallas, TX
Phone: 214-373-6000
Price: $65.0 - $125

**************************************************

Courtyard by Marriott Dallas Central Exp
10325 N Central Expwy
Dallas, TX
Phone: 214-739-2500
Price: $129.0 - $275

**************************************************

La Quinta Inn-Stes Dallas North Central
10001 N Central Expy
Dallas, TX
Phone: 214-361-8200
Price: $55.0 - $95


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

hey mando i'm here to help out in anything you need, let me know..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

TTT 
3 - DAY'S


----------



## 214-CADDY (Jan 5, 2004)

BRING THE UMBRELLAS! :biggrin: 

IT'S NOT GONNA RAIN BUT ITS GONNA BE HOTTT!


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

LAST CALL !!!

Move-In: *10:00am*- 12:00noon (ramps for curve will be provided)

Support Vehicles - Please Park in parking lot

Hop Contest: 3:00pm

No Glass Containers Please!!!

Security: Dallas Police Department

Please keep your picnic area clean

Picnic ends at 5:00pm

If you have questions please post...


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Hey Mando, are you guys gonna have anything for scale models?


----------



## DANNY'S 66 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 26 2006, 10:35 AM~5500099
> *Hey Mando, are you guys gonna have anything for scale models?
> *


No trophies, But you are welcome to display your models, bikes, collectables etc...

Shops & Business owners are welcome to promote your business.


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

:biggrin: WILL BE THERE.........


----------



## 214-CADDY (Jan 5, 2004)

ttt


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Just got to Dallas. 

Staying at La Quinta Inn-Stes Dallas North Central
10001 N Central Expy
Dallas, TX

:biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Just got kicked out of Club DMX. See y'll at the picnic in the morning.


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

where are the pic's!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

I was there an it was a pretty good picnic :cheesy:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Blvd aces went to support the pinic


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*Car Clubs:
BOULEVARD ACES C.C.

CARTEL C.C.

DALLAS LOWRIDERS C.C.

D-TOWN BOMBS C.C.

EMPIRE C.C.

ESTILO C.C.

GARLANDS FINEST C.C.

GHETTO DREAMS C.C.

INDIVIDUALS C.C.

INFINITI C.C.

INTOKABLES C.C.

JOKERZ C.C.

LO LOWS C.C.

LOS BAJITOS C.C.

MAGNIFICENT C.C.

MAJESTICS C.C. 

OAK CLIFF C.C.

OLDIES C.C.

PHAYLANX C.C.

PRESIDENTEZ C.C.

ROYAL IMAGE C.C.

TECHNIQUES C.C. 

WEST SIDE C.C.

Shops: 
Irving Customs 
LM Customs
Dirty Joes Chrome Shop

Awards: 
Majestix Choice Award: Jay – DALLAS LOWRIDERS C.C. – ’64 Impala 

Car Hop Winners:
Single Pump: Gilbert – BAD BOYZ HYDRAULICS
Double Pump: Mr. Bounce – Blue Lincoln

Magazines:
TRADITIONAL LOWRIDING 
SPOKES & JUICE*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*WE HAD A GOOD TIME @ THE MAJESTIX PICNIC, LOOKING FORWARD TO THE NEXT ONE!*


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

*we had a good time i want to thank the majestix familia,will be there next year  *


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

WE HAD A BAD ASS TIME YESTERDAY AT THE PICNIC!!!!ALSO WANT TO THANK THE MAJESTIX CAR CLUB FOR THE TROPHEY AND CASH!!!!! I DONATED THE CASH TO JESSE'S DAUGHTER TO HELP FOR A GOOD CAUSE!!!! WE HAD A GOOD TIME, CANT WAIT FOR THE NEXT ONE!!!!!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


RIDIN DIRTY 64
DALLAS LOWRIDERS
IV LIFE!!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Thanx to the Majestix for a Great picnic! Im making this an annual trip for me. 

Nice talking to alot of good people from the DFW area! Y'all keep it up.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin: THE PIC-NIC WAS A GOOD TURN OUT, TALKED TO ALOT OF PEOPLE THAT ARE ON LAYITLOW, CANT WAIT TO DO IT AGAIN MUCH LUV TO ALL THE D/FW CLUBS FROM_* THE BLVD ACES TEXAS!*_ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

had a real good time, turned out better than i expected.
i got plenty of pix. enjoy.


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

sorry, i can only put up one at a time, bear with me :angry:


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

look at what happened to "TOMB RAIDER" after the hop. :angry:


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

was this a nice ride or what..


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

looking forward to the next one at "MOUNTAIN CREEK PARK"
... c-ya there...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

NICE PICS KINGPIN64 :biggrin:


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

thanks bro. i saw alot of people with cameras out there, somebody post some more pix, there was alot more rides that i didnt get a chance to take pix of, so if anyone has any put em up


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

I will post my pics later my camera messed up on me but i took a few!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

Just wanna say that i had a badass time at the picnic and sorry i couldnt put on a better show with the TOMBRAIDER, but shit happens. I'll be back for the next one ready to hop. TOMBRAIDER NEW AND IMPROVED.

AGAIN THANX TO MANDO AND THE MAJESTIX FOR A GREAT PICNIC CANT WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR. :thumbsup:


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

TOMB RAIDER new and improved?? looking forward to it. one of my favorite rides :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Some pics from the picnic... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Thanks to Royal Image CC for offering us their grill to use! Our baby pit was ready and we didnt want to let it go to waste... :roflmao: :roflmao: 











We'll keep you in mind next time.  


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kingpin64_@May 29 2006, 01:06 PM~5514639
> *TOMB RAIDER new and improved??  looking forward to it. one of my favorite rides      :thumbsup:
> *



thanx bro.


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

BAD ASS PICNIC MAJESTIX , THEY HAD A GREAT TURNOUT ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

Just something I put together....

Check out this video

Another great picnic in Dallas......


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

TIGHT VIDEO!!!!! :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@May 29 2006, 05:00 PM~5515215
> *Just something I put together....
> 
> Check out this video
> ...



Thanks I appreciate the comments.....


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@May 29 2006, 06:55 PM~5515727
> *Now here is a photographer in training :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS Give a BIG SHOUT OUT To the MAJESTIX for throwing an off the hook picnic once again. Looking forward to next years.. I may even have a car to take to it.. And there was good weather this year.. 
Thx again from DALLAS LOWRIDERS







The little dogs going at it..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

The 3 Amiga’s


Tony A.. Don’t sure where he was going?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@May 29 2006, 05:00 PM~5515215
> *Just something I put together....
> 
> Check out this video
> ...



loved the video...



Nice!


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@May 29 2006, 04:00 PM~5515215
> *Just something I put together....
> 
> Check out this video
> ...


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

BIG THANK'S TO ALL THE HOMIES THAT HAVE PAYED THE ULTIMATE
PRICE FOR THE FREEDOM WE ALL ENJOY AND TO ALL THE HOMIES STILL IN FIGHT ....... WE LOVE AND MISS YOU ALL 



_ *THANK'S FOR ANOTHER BAD ASS PICNIC MAJESTIX'S*_


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

I have an article on Dallasvida.com about the Latino Soldiers that have served in the US Military so check it out!!


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

HAD A GREAT TIME AT THE PICNIC TILL NEXT TIME :thumbsup:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

looks like it was alot of fun cant wait for the next one 

B :thumbsup:


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

nice pics....


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@May 30 2006, 09:30 AM~5518960
> *BIG THANK'S TO ALL THE HOMIES THAT HAVE PAYED THE ULTIMATE
> PRICE FOR THE FREEDOM WE ALL ENJOY AND TO ALL THE HOMIES STILL IN FIGHT ....... WE LOVE AND MISS YOU ALL
> 
> ...


----------

